# Newbie Brigade Mission #2



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

It's time to Launch.........:ss

Bombs....away......


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Let's Get Ready to RUMBLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLE!!!!

Go Newbie's!!


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

:gnBombs away, DC 0306 1070 003 79xx 80xx. :gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Here we go again, little gorillas playing dress up.

You just need to calm down youngster, it's your nap time.


----------



## drunkensailor (Dec 5, 2007)

I already took *MY* nap.
Bombs away!
0306 0320 0001 5652 3974


----------



## 14holestogie (Mar 20, 2008)

Also on it's way.

dc 0308 0070 0002 1442 0456

:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

Detroit's in the house...

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM:gn

0413 8193 3050 2003 8956


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Damn who forgot to give the newbie their Ritalin today?








Get some:tu


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I tooooook mine...tooooo daaaay!

0703 8555 7490 0946 4x6x


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

rck70 said:


> It's time to Launch.........:ss
> 
> Bombs....away......


Now I had thought I had sent the newb general packing......

He has more moxy than I thought, he might just be making a believer out of me.

Sick em Noobs :ss


----------



## Av8tor152d (May 11, 2008)

jcarlton said:


> Damn who forgot to give the newbie their Ritalin today?
> 
> Get some:tu


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Bombs away from Winston-Salem NC too....a bit of a premature release though, should already be a crater:ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Namerifrats said:


> Bombs away from Winston-Salem NC too....a bit of a *premature release* though, should already be a crater:ss


:r:r:r:bn


----------



## dkbmusic (May 6, 2008)

DC # 0103 8555 7493 7015 1774
From Springfield, MO


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

UPS 1Z174 493 03 1004 120 8

Bombs away from PA!


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

South Florida N00b Salvo Station
Ft. Lauderdale, Florida

Report:

Launch good. The package is away.

DC #0307 1790 0004 8921 2959

God have mercy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Ohhh boy [email protected] again:chk


----------



## mikeandshellie2 (May 6, 2008)

DC# 03073330000169763852 hopefully,this time it doesn't take two weeks!


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r
I pity the next target. 

hit em hard NB


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

Bombs Away. DC# 0103 8555 7494 9916 0459


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

As the Gorilla's slowly go to sleep.....BAM...right in the kisser..

Turn around and kiss yourself!!!!:ss


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, I'm really impressed with this newbie coordinated bomb run!!!
Go get 'em yall!!:tu


----------



## MNWanger (Jun 2, 2008)

Holy Christ! Somebody's gettin hit HARD!


----------



## tjblades (Apr 21, 2008)

Bombs Away Boys and Girls!:tu


----------



## Haastility (Apr 30, 2008)

I shipped mine out this morning but just arrived at my hotel room...

DC# 03080070000040309338


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Bombs away!

0413 8193 3050 4400 1936

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

The Newbie Brigade rides again! :tu


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

Bombs away!










03080070000162462126 - From genezawis and myself.


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

*Oh boy ...*


----------



## CBI_2 (Sep 28, 2007)

massphatness said:


> *Oh boy ...*


Now that's just wrong! :r


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

massphatness said:


> *Oh boy ...*


Young Ape do that to you?


----------



## Gundy (Jun 7, 2008)

How does one get information on the newbie brigade? I'd like to join if its like a PIF for newbies.

I tried pm'ing the original thread maker, but never got a response..


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> Young Ape do that to you?


:r :r :r :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Gundy said:


> How does one get information on the newbie brigade? I'd like to join if its like a PIF for newbies.
> 
> I tried pm'ing the original thread maker, but never got a response..


Hang tight. He'll get with ya!! I promise!!


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Sailkat said:


> Young Ape do that to you?


Kat -- I know where you live. And who you live with.


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I Go out to a herf and come home to a bomb building wife loaded with a DC#, I'm glad I don't have to change that young ape but may I suggest


----------



## joetownhound (May 16, 2008)

bombs aways from Tampa Florida 
DC 0308 0730 0000 9070 0999


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys aren't using Old Sailors preferred method of bomb transport are you?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> You guys aren't using Old Sailors preferred method of bomb transport are you?


:r:r:r maybe by the fifth time they will upgrade.


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> You guys aren't using Old Sailors preferred method of bomb transport are you?


You crack me up Al!! That is great!


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!

Please be on the look out for this gorilla.
Answers to the name, Russ or General Noob.
He and his baby gorilla army are currently involved in an attempt to assassinate another gorilla. 
Do not attempt to go near this gorilla as he has lost his mind from an earlier attack by Silverfox.
If you see this rouge gorilla please report his whereabouts to the elder gorillas.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!!
> 
> Please be on the look out for this gorilla.
> Answers to the name, Russ or General Noob.
> ...


Thems is a fightin' words! :gn


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> Young Ape do that to you?


That is just WRONG to post such a "thing".

Man i thought those years were long gone.

Al


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Bombs away
DC# 0307 1790 0004 5333 9460 
sorry its late didn't get back into town until late last night.


----------



## Footbag (May 14, 2008)

Crap!!! I put the package on our shipping counter where the UPS guy is supposed to take everything from. Our UPS guy is on vacation so the new guy didn't take my package. So it's running a day late.

Sorry guys. Misfire!


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Bombs away! I forgot the DC again! 


You can take out our leader, but we are a unit that runs deep and communicate well! We have process in place for Field Promotions should you take out our fearless leader! YOU'LL NEVER STOP US!!!!!

:gn:gn:gn:gn
:gn:gn:gn:gn
:gn:gn:gn:gn

:chk<----Thats our leader! lol


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

kgoings said:


> Bombs away! I forgot the DC again!
> 
> You can take out our leader, but we are a unit that runs deep and communicate well! We have process in place for Field Promotions should you take out our fearless leader!* YOU'LL NEVER STOP US!!!!!*


:tpd::tpd:

:gn:mn:gn:mn:gn:mn:gn:mn:gn


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Those old gorillas are a little cranky, but I think I have something in the fridge that'll fix that. :r


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Still at it I see.......some day you'll learn.....maybe:r:r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

tsolomon said:


> Those old gorillas are a little cranky, but I think I have something in the fridge that'll fix that. :r


So you're an old gorilla because you have prune juice in *your* refrigerator? I notice you have it in front for your easy access.


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

kgoings said:


> Bombs away! I forgot the DC again!
> 
> You can take out our leader, but we are a unit that runs deep and communicate well! We have process in place for Field Promotions should you take out our fearless leader! *YOU'LL NEVER STOP US!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Now where have I heard THAT before..


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

Bombs away (yesterday afternoon) from Pembroke Pines, FL!!!:tpd: and forgot the DC too :ss


----------



## shvictor (May 14, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Bombs Away. DC# 0103 8555 7494 9916 0459


Dang it I forgot to include my letter :r. So mines coming anonymous


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

shvictor said:


> Dang it I forgot to include my letter :r. So mines coming anonymous


No problem....you're covered. :tu


----------



## BigDilly (May 4, 2008)

kgoings said:


> Bombs away! I forgot the DC again!
> 
> You can take out our leader, but we are a unit that runs deep and communicate well! We have process in place for Field Promotions should you take out our fearless leader! YOU'LL NEVER STOP US!!!!!
> 
> ...


:tpd::tpd::tpd:


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

kgoings said:


> Bombs away! *I forgot the DC again*!
> 
> You can take out our leader, but we are a unit that runs deep and communicate well! We have process in place for Field Promotions should you take out our fearless leader! YOU'LL NEVER STOP US!!!!!
> 
> :chk<----Thats our leader! lol


If this is the type of replacements Russ has in the wings I don't think anyone is to concerned. 
I would assume that again means this is not the first time. 

One day someone will need to be promoted, trust me on this.

Al :ss


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Sailkat said:


> Bombs away!
> 
> 0413 8193 3050 4400 1936
> 
> http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


Have fun Newbie !!



Old Sailor said:


> Still at it I see.......some day you'll learn.....maybe:r:r


Dave it is kinda fun watching them build and send them off and we still haven't learned:ss


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

After shock...0307 3330 0000 2552 8151
:ss


----------



## Namerifrats (Jan 24, 2008)

Once this carpet bomb hits it should level a good portion of the jungle :mn


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

I saw all the confirmations and thought to myself.. this is quite impressive! well done gorillas.


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

Target hit.....

:gnDELIVERY CONFIRMATION :gn


----------



## Trajan (Apr 21, 2008)

khubli said:


> I saw all the confirmations and thought to myself.. this is quite impressive! well done gorillas.


lol you have know idea what we've done


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

khubli said:


> I saw all the confirmations and thought to myself.. this is quite impressive! well done gorillas.


Wondered when someone would start counting....http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0009.gif


----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Bomber returned to home base due to shipping mishap...(dang usps clerk put my home address as the TO instead of the FROM) 

Refueled and sent back out 

03033430000270413601


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

kgoings said:


> Bomber returned to home base due to shipping mishap...(dang usps clerk put my home address as the TO instead of the FROM)
> 
> Refueled and sent back out
> 
> 03033430000270413601


:r:r:r


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

kgoings said:


> Bomber returned to home base due to shipping mishap...(dang usps clerk put my home address as the TO instead of the FROM)
> 
> Refueled and sent back out
> 
> 03033430000270413601


 :r:r:r:r
The Newb bombed himself!!!!!!
:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## zmancbr (Nov 20, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> :r:r:r:r
> The Newb bombed himself!!!!!!
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


Now that is FUNNY... idk who you are...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

kgoings said:


> Bomber returned to home base due to shipping mishap...(dang usps clerk put my home address as the TO instead of the FROM)
> 
> Refueled and sent back out
> 
> 03033430000270413601


*Surrrrre!!! Blame the clerk!!! That's classic! :r*


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## kgoings (Apr 22, 2008)

Nothing to see here move along, move along...

:r nothing I can do to prove either way, glad I could bring some smiles! lol


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Opusfxd said:


> :r:r:r:r
> The Newb bombed himself!!!!!!
> :chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd: NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!!

Someone said this hit, why no pics or anything?


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> :tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd: NOW THAT'S FUNNY!!!!
> 
> *Someone said this hit, why no pics or anything?*


Hmmmm...interesting isn't Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rck70 said:


> Hmmmm...interesting isn't Al


You sure you guys bombed a CS member?


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

ahc4353 said:


> You sure you guys bombed a CS member?


Maybe not a member in the US


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

[LEFT said:


> *gnukfu*[/LEFT];1718200]Maybe not a member in the US


They said it landed. What difference does it make?


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> They said it landed. What difference does it make?


seems like this is the style of the newbie brigade. no pics and lotsa talk


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> They said it landed. What difference does it make?





BigVito said:


> seems like this is the style of the newbie brigade. no pics and lotsa talk


After all the trash talk, I hope you two are the next targets to get slapped! :ss:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

Kwilkinson said:


> After all the trash talk, I hope you two are the next targets to get slapped! :ss:ss


:rcan't hit me twice


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> They said it landed. What difference does it make?


Patience Obe Won Kenobi:ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Kwilkinson said:


> After all the trash talk, I hope you two are the next targets to get slapped! :ss:ss


What trash talk. I just asked a question. One guy said his landed yesterday. With no pics or even a word kinda makes you wonder if he had the right address.

Hell, one of the top guns bombs himself for gods sake.

Not trash talk just fact.

Looking forward to seeing the carnage. I think.

Al wonders off to find that photo of a monkey f in a football...........


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Al wonders off to find that photo of a monkey f in a football...........


 Yer just lucky I respect my elders (and BOYYYYYY are you my elder  ), otherwise I'd smack you right now! :hn:hn:hn

You're scared.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

Kwilkinson said:


> Yer just lucky I respect my elders (and BOYYYYYY are you my elder  ), otherwise I'd smack you right now! :hn:hn:hn
> 
> You're scared.


:r:r:r:r:r:bn


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

gnukfu said:


> Maybe not a member in the US


Nope its US, those are not international DC numbers


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> With no pics or even a word kinda makes you wonder if he had the right address.


Maybe this will help, "Suspense can be considered as any situation where there is a lead up to a big event or dramatic moment." :r


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

OK, delayed launch... DC #0308 00070 0001 8301 8159

Was delayed being with the Youth Group for 4 days.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

rck70 said:


> Patience Obe Won Kenobi:ss


:tpd:


----------



## rck70 (Mar 29, 2008)

The eagle has landed.......

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=164072


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

rck70 said:


> The eagle has landed.......
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=164072


Well played. And thank you again. :u


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks Brigade for making an idea a reality! Great job!

http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gifhttp://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=party/party0010.gif


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> Al wonders off to find that photo of a monkey f in a football...........


 I'm begging you, please post that when you find it.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

rizzle said:


> I'm begging you, please post that when you find it.


 OK but I want to be on the record that this is not in disrespect to the great hit that the noobs put on.

This is only because YOU asked.


----------



## rizzle (Mar 4, 2008)

ahc4353 said:


> OK but I want to be on the record that this is not in disrespect to the great hit that the noobs put on.
> 
> This is only because YOU asked.



No disrespect taken. After all, I was part of the hit. I'm just surprised you were able to procure the picture and even more surprised that anyone else uses that phrase. Now if only someone could photoshop a real one that would be even more awesome. Hope you don't mind if I borrow it when the occassion arises.


----------

